# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Craigslist: What is this guy??

## RissaEst

Is it worth it?
"2-3ft male ball python morph needs new home. Answers to "Fluffy".  Unfortunately he is quite lazy and has no ambition to get a job or even  do tricks. He's gentle with humans but very rough with mice and small  rats. I've tried talking with him about this behavior but he won't open  up. Comes with 20 long habitat w/cover and heat lamp. Water dish etc.  also have a 10 gal feeding aquarium. Rehoming fee? Negotiable"

The guy claims it to be 2 years old, eats two mice every friday and he THINKS its a Mojave. He is positive it is a male (said he brought it into a snake vet). Wants $150.

Here is a picture


EDIT: He would also driving 45 minutes to meet me half way, that's a lot of gas, especially with the prices in Washington!

----------


## JaGv

> Is it worth it?
> "2-3ft male ball python morph needs new home. Answers to "Fluffy".  Unfortunately he is quite lazy and has no ambition to get a job or even  do tricks. He's gentle with humans but very rough with mice and small  rats. I've tried talking with him about this behavior but he won't open  up.!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Im no expert but id say that's a Mojave. looks nice though. was he firm on price? try working something out.

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Yeah definitely a Mojave.
That add was too funny!
$150 is a pretty good price for an adult male. Hatchling males are in the $100-150 range.

----------


## RissaEst

He isn't firm on his price. But he said that he is $250 deep and would LIKE $150. He's willing to drive and meet me, so I would be willing to give him some extra cash (probably could talk him down to $100) for the drive. Gas where I live is $3.75-$4.55 depending on the area. Figure it would be a nice gesture at least to give him his asking price in exchange for the drive.

Is he a decent Mojave? I'm not experienced with the morph.

----------


## Daybreaker

I would personally pass, he's not a mojo I'd pick up (for breeding purposes or otherwise). But get what you like! If you feel he's worth the drive and money then go for it.

----------


## RissaEst

I think I'll go on the drive and at least see him in person. It's terrible how inaccurate colors can be in photos. I'll try to get more pictures of him tomorrow!

----------


## BoxOfRain

I'm a newbie, but I believe the "Key hole" pattern vs. the normal "alien head" pattern makes it a Mojave. I like Mojaves. Plus, if you find a female Mojave/Lesser/Butter you could hatch out a BEL. It's a fair price for a nice snake. I end up driving at least an hour anytime I make a reptile related purchase, it would be awesome if someone would meet me halfway.

----------


## RissaEst

> Plus, if you find a female Mojave/Lesser/Butter you could hatch out a BEL.


That's what I was thinking. I should be getting a Lesser from Ralph Davis in a month or two. I'm trying to establish my base morphs and figured a Mojave would be a good addition  :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Instead of offering him more money for gas, why not offer $135-$140 flat? You could always resell the tank and recoup some investment lol..

Sent from my H866C using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2

----------


## RissaEst

Here are two more pictures I got today.

----------


## Coleslaw007

He's a pretty average looking mojave and is definitely a mojave. If you're looking to breed I would look for a mojo with more blushing  personally, but the price isn't bad considering you're getting the tank with him. It's not a super steal of a deal either though.

----------


## JaGv

I would buy him

----------


## MarkS

I'd buy him too.  He's not bad looking, it really depends on what you like.  Some people like them darker.  If I was looking for something lighter I'd get a lesser.

----------


## BrianB801

I would buy! Especially at that price considering his age!! An just a honest random opinion, if this post was "Just bought this 2 year old Mojave for 150!" No body would be questioning if it was worth it but would simply tell you he looks great an that you got a good pick up lol go for it!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## RissaEst

> I'd buy him too.  He's not bad looking, it really depends on what you like.  Some people like them darker.  If I was looking for something lighter I'd get a lesser.


Back about 8-9 years ago I always loved the Mojaves and Pieds before most of the other morphs I saw. In a month or two I'll be getting a Lesser from Ralph Davis (decided on that before I saw this guy). I figure why not have a Mojave too? I wasn't planning on getting one honestly but this guy popped out of no where  :Smile:

----------


## SnowShredder

Hey dude sorry I didn't know you were looking into this ad, I picked him up today because I live less than 10 minutes from him.
He's definitely a male (probed him as soon as I got home). Needs some TLC, stuck shed on his neck with eye dimples, and in blue again. When I picked him up he was extremely warm, but seems to be doing okay. The guy had good intentions, just didn't have the best knowledge.
Not as large as you would think for a supposedly 2.5 year old but not too small. 690g. Picked him up for $125

----------


## SnowShredder

Also a ton of accessories, which I don't need but figured why not. Two glass tanks, thermostat (I think), heat lamp, several water bowls and hides

----------


## RissaEst

well I'm officially bummed. Did you talk to Michael? He said his buddy sold him without knowing :/

----------


## SnowShredder

On the phone I spoke to a michael. And I'm positive it was the same guy that I met in perso . He mentioned someone from Tacoma wanted him but he said he didn't wanna do the drive so he accepted my offer. Didn't mean to step on your toes. There's a breeder I know of semi local (closer to you than me)I could give you her email she has some nice animals with extremely fair prices

----------


## sea-bp'sss

damn i was looking at him too. congrats!!!

----------


## RissaEst

Thanks for the offer. Much appreciated! Is the breeder Victoria?

----------


## SnowShredder

> Thanks for the offer. Much appreciated! Is the breeder Victoria?



Yeah I've met up with her on a couple occasions. Very willing to show you her entire collection, and most are pretty nice. Not the most extensive collection but she has quality snakes. My female lesser and male pied are from her. Have you done business with her? Yeah she does craigslist posts but she definitely cares for her animals

----------


## RissaEst

I actually met her at the last Expo! She gave me her card and was trying to sell me on a Butter haha. I will ask her if she has any Lesser boys available. Thought she only dealt with Butters so hearing that she has more is awesome  :Smile:  Thanks again! Take care of Fluffy, I'm glad he found a good home!

----------


## SnowShredder

> I actually met her at the last Expo! She gave me her card and was trying to sell me on a Butter haha. I will ask her if she has any Lesser boys available. Thought she only dealt with Butters so hearing that she has more is awesome  Thanks again! Take care of Fluffy, I'm glad he found a good home!




She has lessers and butters. I saw the butter clutch in person right after their first shed and wow....I was sooo tempted but they were all males.
Keep in mind she is a hobby breeder, nothing too fancy shmancy. But a good breeder nonetheless.

And yeah fluffy is getting some TLC for sure. Sorry I grabbed him, but I'd recommend you be on the look out for more females and get the males last. Build up the females first because it feels like forever to grow them up (been 3 years since my first female ball, finally will get my hand in breeding this coming season)

----------


## RissaEst

Thank you for the advice! I am trying to get my girls established right now. I have one girl who is big enough to breed and two young ones. I only have one male who is a Pinstripe. I live on vashon island so its hard to find morphs in person rather than online. That's why I was so excited for Fluffy lol. I will be getting that Lesser girl from RDR though. One of the few people I trust to have a snake shipped without seeing it in person  :Smile:

----------


## RissaEst

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/3874429719.html

Looks like you didn't want Fluffy!
Pretty please sell him to me  :Smile:

----------


## Daybreaker

> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/pet/3874429719.html
> 
> Looks like you didn't want Fluffy!
> Pretty please sell him to me


Bought for $125 now selling for $225?  :Confused:

----------


## carlson

> Bought for $125 now selling for $225?


Inflation :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RissaEst

She needs to get money for the vet. Very kind of her to offer a discount to me however, but a 100 mile drive for just the snake isn't worth my time or money :/

----------


## SnowShredder

Okay let me explain what is going on because you are really making me angry.


My rott tore his ACL this Saturday and the surgery costs $4000. I have insurance which covers at 90% BUT I still have to pay the 4k up front. He tore his other knee 2 months ago. The first knee took 1.5 months to be reimbursed.
So yes, I put this ball up for more than I paid. The only reason is because I'm 21 years old with a MORTGAGE and have to pay $4000 this Thursday. 


What makes me really mad is that this person is mad because I bought this snake first. I really didn't try to step on their toes and take it from them. Shall I post the emails? They're upset that I bought it cheap and trying to sell for more. I'm no flipper but I'm trying to get some extra cash to pay for this surgery that we weren't expecting until winter.
I already sold 2 of my boaphiles this week for $280 (both I bought new, one coupe 421D and one 421D). I bought the coupe for $250. It sucks having to sell my stuff. I'm also selling my hypo hog boa that I've raised since he was a baby. The only reason is because I'm in a situation where I need to.
So that is what is going on and it really irritates me that you're so butthurt about this

----------


## RissaEst

Sounds like someone is grumpy pants  :Razz:  I wouldn't mind if you posted the emails. I offered you help to save money and you think you know quite a bit on the topic so I let you do your own thing. I've worked in animal care for years, and have worked as a vet tech. I was trying to help at no cost to you. 

Just because I don't want to drive 100 miles and pay ferry fare on the way doesn't mean that I'm "butthurt". Just means that its not worth it for me. Jeez Luise.

----------


## SnowShredder

> Sounds like someone is grumpy pants  I wouldn't mind if you posted the emails. I offered you help to save money and you think you know quite a bit on the topic so I let you do your own thing. I've worked in animal care for years, and have worked as a vet tech. I was trying to help at no cost to you. 
> 
> Just because I don't want to drive 100 miles and pay ferry fare on the way doesn't mean that I'm "butthurt". Just means that its not worth it for me. Jeez Luise.



No, that is not why I think you are butthurt. I completely understand that you live far away and would cost you more. 
My thinking was is that this entire time you have been upset that I got the snake. You can ask the guy, I lived about 2 miles from him and drove to his house. It was a much better deal for him. I had no idea you wanted this ball, I saw your thread a couple hours after bringing him home.

To me, it was completely unnecessary to post with the intention of making me look like a flipper. Technically I am flipping this snake, but the only reason I am is for a good reason. I'm not selling it for more than it is actually worth, however. I am not trying to cheat anyone. And I actually offered him for what you were going to originally buy him for. 
So yes, I am grumpy over this. But only because you felt like you needed others to back you up.
I gave my side of the story and who knows maybe everyone will agree with you. I will post the emails either way so everyone can get a full understanding.

- - - Updated - - -




> *Clorrissa Estrella* <d5a031cdac103586aa4ee46d25733a24@reply.craigslist.org>
> 
> 
> 4:42 PM (3 hours ago)
> 
> **
> **
> 
> to s47sw-38744297.
> ...

----------

_Daybreaker_ (06-17-2013)

----------


## RissaEst

It's hard to tell how someone feels over the internet by just reading through the text. Your right I was very bummed that he was nabbed up, but also didn't mind because he went to a good home  :Smile:  But now your going all weird on me and making assumptions. If anything I WAS upset at Fluffys original owner. He had said a lot of things and we exchanged texts for a few days. After I found out he was sold, I honestly totally forgot about him that day. Until today.

I posted here hoping that you would get this message AND I emailed you just in case. I have met people who NEVER check their email after posting on craigslist >_< 

So take a deep breath! I'm not upset. I'm not mad. I'm not "butthurt". You shouldn't be either. 

End of online shenanigans  :Smile:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

@Rissaas a vet tech student myself (and I admit that I don't know everything) I would caution against proposing solutions without knowing all the pertinent facts regarding the patient.  While veterinarians may look for ways to make money, they do go to school for 8+ years to learn how to make diagnoses, and they do know how to do what's in the best interest of the animal.  Also, without the supervision of a veterinarian, even homeopathic remedies can cause damage, especially in something as severe as an anterior cruciate ligament tear.

@Snow shredderI hope your dog's surgery goes well.  As long as you follow the advice of the veterinarian as best you can, things should turn out fine.  Especially if you have gone through this before...you know the drill.  Let me know how everything goes; I'm always interested in success stories in veterinary medicine :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (06-18-2013),_SnowShredder_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

Here is the thread that I will keep updated. This time around I will try to focus more on details and pictures of what's going on. I have videos of the before and after of his first surgery...and I will take videos currently. I'll get those up asap

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...6-Large-breeds

----------


## RissaEst

@*Mephibosheth1*
Unnecessary surgery is never good. I did not advise homeopathic medications, I simply suggested not using pain meds in the non-surgical rehabilitation. The pain is natures way to tell the dog, "Hey, this hurts so don't use it." With proper supervision and precautions, a torn ligament can be healed by specific exercises and monitoring of very controlled activity. It takes longer but is less invasive and less things can go wrong. Vets suggest surgery right away. If you monitor a dog for about 8 weeks and see NO improvement THEN surgery will be the only option. It does NOT need to be done right away. I can go into more detail but whats the point?

I have worked with dogs that have gone the non-surgical route and I have worked with dogs who HAVE gone the surgical route. The dogs who have gone the non-surgical way have far less (if any) arthritis than the ones who have had surgery. The ones who have had surgery need to take tons of medications to keep the arthritis at bay. I am not saying that this is true in every case! There are success and failure stories on both sides. I just don't believe in paying for something that isn't necessary and not necessarily better. 

I just thought I would try to save Ms. Parks money. I didn't ask for her to lower the price (after her very gracious 33% discount) more than she already had. I love animals and just wanted to help.

----------


## SnowShredder

> @*Mephibosheth1*
> Unnecessary surgery is never good. I did not advise homeopathic medications, I simply suggested not using pain meds in the non-surgical rehabilitation. The pain is natures way to tell the dog, "Hey, this hurts so don't use it." With proper supervision and precautions, a torn ligament can be healed by specific exercises and monitoring of very controlled activity. It takes longer but is less invasive and less things can go wrong. Vets suggest surgery right away. If you monitor a dog for about 8 weeks and see NO improvement THEN surgery will be the only option. It does NOT need to be done right away. I can go into more detail but whats the point?
> 
> I have worked with dogs that have gone the non-surgical route and I have worked with dogs who HAVE gone the surgical route. The dogs who have gone the non-surgical way have far less (if any) arthritis than the ones who have had surgery. The ones who have had surgery need to take tons of medications to keep the arthritis at bay. I am not saying that this is true in every case! There are success and failure stories on both sides. I just don't believe in paying for something that isn't necessary and not necessarily better. 
> 
> I just thought I would try to save Ms. Parks money. I didn't ask for her to lower the price (after her very gracious 33% discount) more than she already had. I love animals and just wanted to help.



I don't understand where you are getting this information on torn ACLs. Ligaments do not repair themselves. In humans they will do surgery to repair the ligament, but in a canine it is much more humane and makes more sense to in a way that will replace the ligament itself. TPLO screws two metal plates into each side of the knee and makes it so the ligament is not even needed. The less invasive surgery is really only an option for older dogs. It is pretty much tying a wire around the joints to hold them together and it will hold for a few years. any and all homeopathic methods for this type of injury only will reduce pain but I'm not about to put my 1 year old doh through a decade of pain until the day he dies.

----------


## RissaEst

> I don't understand where you are getting this information on torn ACLs.


I just posted (you even quoted it) that I have worked with dogs on both sides of the spectrum. More specific? I'll give you an example of each. 

One is an Akita who had the surgery (TPLO) when he was 5. The dog is now 8. He has to take Demerol, fish oil and glucosamine amongst other medications daily. 

Another is a young Black Lab who tore both her ACLs and that is the reason I was hired to take care of her. I have seen from day one the extreme measures that have been taken to keep a constant eye on her and to rehabilitate her. She is absolutely healed 9 months later with no lameness. 

It's your choice and you have chosen surgery. Ok, thats great! It's you and your dogs lives not mine. Like I keep repeating over and over I was just trying to help. I am going off of real life experience. Not through someone who makes their living off of selling their surgeries and pills. I agree it is more humane in the short run for sure. Not always for the long run...

----------


## SnowShredder

> I just posted (you even quoted it) that I have worked with dogs on both sides of the spectrum. More specific? I'll give you an example of each. 
> 
> One is an Akita who had the surgery (TPLO) when he was 5. The dog is now 8. He has to take Demerol, fish oil and glucosamine amongst other medications daily. 
> 
> Another is a young Black Lab who tore both her ACLs and that is the reason I was hired to take care of her. I have seen from day one the extreme measures that have been taken to keep a constant eye on her and to rehabilitate her. She is absolutely healed 9 months later with no lameness. 
> 
> It's your choice and you have chosen surgery. Ok, thats great! It's you and your dogs lives not mine. Like I keep repeating over and over I was just trying to help. I am going off of real life experience. Not through someone who makes their living off of selling their surgeries and pills. I agree it is more humane in the short run for sure. Not always for the long run...


I just explained to you that I chose the best long run decision. Your example about the akita is not a good one because my dog has not been on medication since his surgery. He's been better than ever. Glucosamine and fish oil is used to loosen joints. It eases pain. Demerol is a pain killer which they should NEVER need if they had TPLO after it heals. Yes, my dog needed it for the first 2 weeks. Refer to the pictures I posted post op.  Of course if you just cut in their bone they need it at the beginning. He was never addicted and he never relied on them. He never took more than needed to simply relieve his pain. 

I do not believe that lab healed after 2 torn ACLs. Seriously, ligaments don't repair themselves like bones or muscles.

----------


## RissaEst

-_- Ok. You win. Your right I'm wrong. You can sing the "I was right and you were wrong" song. I am a liar. I made everything up. There is no other way than surgery. Your way is the only way. Torn ligaments can't be fixed without surgery because only modern medicine can fix it. Back before surgery was an option there was nothing you could do. Your 21 and know everything there is to know. Now you have closure and should never think of this thread again because I am totally wrong and you just won an online victory. Congrats. 

Have a nice day.

----------


## SnowShredder

> -_- Ok. You win. Your right I'm wrong. You can sing the "I was right and you were wrong" song. I am a liar. I made everything up. There is no other way than surgery. Your way is the only way. Torn ligaments can't be fixed without surgery because only modern medicine can fix it. Back before surgery was an option there was nothing you could do. Your 21 and know everything there is to know. Now you have closure and should never think of this thread again because I am totally wrong and you just won an online victory. Congrats. 
> 
> Have a nice day.




Yes I'm 21. How old are you?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Oh for god sake, this is ridiculous..

----------

_Anya_ (06-18-2013),_Chkadii_ (06-18-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (06-18-2013),DestinyLynette (06-18-2013),_Inarikins_ (06-18-2013),Konotashi (06-18-2013),_satomi325_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Who cares if Snow is 21. She's showing much more maturity than the other party at this point IMO.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-18-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (06-22-2013),_SnowShredder_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## Anya

Personally, I think they're both being ridiculous.

----------

Konotashi (06-18-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

> Personally, I think they're both being ridiculous.


I do agree... I just feel so irritated that I can't help but respond!

----------

_Anya_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## RissaEst

I'm ashamed that I have fallen prey to my "need to have the last word" habit. But I am not ashamed to defend myself. It's rude and petulant to tell someone that their career experiences are not real. My job requires great physical and mental demand to keep dogs, cats, goats, horses, snakes and all sorts of critters alive and healthy. I administer IVs for dogs with parvo and kidney failure. I give shots and vaccinations. Sometimes I have to expel bladders for animals who are paralyzed or damaged. I do hydrotherapy and exercises for animals who have hurt themselves (ACL tears are one of reasons!). I give medications and so much more. This is 6 days a week. Often 12+ hours a day. I don't understand why I was being looked down on for offering help to a stranger. Conservative Management is a real thing. There have been animals on deaths bed who I have helped rehabilitate. Sometimes people can't afford sudden big medical bills. Especially emergency vet bills. I'm just here to help. Sorry I was childish, but WOW was I upset and shocked at what was said. I would love for this thread to die :/

EDIT: SnowShredder lets agree to disagree please.

----------


## Konotashi

> I'm ashamed that I have fallen prey to my "need to have the last word" habit. But I am not ashamed to defend myself. It's rude and petulant to tell someone that their career experiences are not real. My job requires great physical and mental demand to keep dogs, cats, goats, horses, snakes and all sorts of critters alive and healthy. I administer IVs for dogs with parvo and kidney failure. I give shots and vaccinations. Sometimes I have to expel bladders for animals who are paralyzed or damaged. I do hydrotherapy and exercises for animals who have hurt themselves (ACL tears are one of reasons!). I give medications and so much more. This is 6 days a week. Often 12+ hours a day. I don't understand why I was being looked down on for offering help to a stranger. Conservative Management is a real thing. There have been animals on deaths bed who I have helped rehabilitate. Sometimes people can't afford sudden big medical bills. Especially emergency vet bills. I'm just here to help. Sorry I was childish, but WOW was I upset and shocked at what was said. I would love for this thread to die :/
> 
> EDIT: SnowShredder lets agree to disagree please.


But from what I understand, you are not an actual _VETERINARIAN_, so you are out of bounds to be giving veterinary advice - especially if she is (obviously) having her dog treated by a vet. Even then, a veterinarian wouldn't be giving such advice over the internet without seeing the patient first-hand. There are legal consequences that could come from doing so. 
She never said your experiences were untrue. She simply stated that the type of injury that her dog has do not heal on her own. I'm not educated in this field (yet), so I cannot comment.

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (06-22-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-18-2013),rabernet (06-18-2013)

----------


## RissaEst

> She never said your experiences were untrue. She simply stated that the type of injury that her dog has do not heal on her own. I'm not educated in this field (yet), so I cannot comment.


"I do not believe that lab healed after 2 torn ACLs. Seriously, ligaments don't repair themselves like bones or muscles."

Out of all the posts I never claimed to be a vet. Several times I mentioned that it was personal experience. I asked a few questions about her dog and said that Conservative Management _could_ help him and that it _could_ save her money. There are no legal consequences for suggesting types of treatment. I was also unaware that her dog had actually been treated before and was actively scheduled for appointments. Once again, I was _trying_ to help someone who was in a money squeeze. 

I have had "Veterinarians" suggest that I euthanize a Boa I rescued because she was so sick. She is alive and healthy today she just needed some TLC. I have had a "Veterinarian" give my Sugar Glider the wrong medication because it would require more check up visits. I told him exactly what the Glider needed but the vet told me I was wrong. My Sugar Glider *died* from the medication. I have had "Veterinarians" leave staples in one of my dogs after being spayed. Sorry if I am weary of what a "Veterinarian" says. But then again I have had a Veterinarian save my dogs life after he was attacked. Everything has its ups and downs.

----------


## Konotashi

Having owned sugar gliders, I can attest to the fact that you must find someone VERY experienced in their care and medical needs. They are very fragile, sensitive animals. If you knew the medication the vet was giving you was wrong, or if you didn't trust the vet/were not comfortable, you should have taken your glider elsewhere. I feel sympathy for your glider and am sorry for your loss; your animals rely on _you_ to make decisions for them. 

I'm a little skeptic of an ACL tear healing on its own myself, but like I said - I'm not in the field, I've never experienced anything with ACL tears, so I don't know anything about that. However, I think she made it very clear (many more times than once) that her dog was being treated by a vet and she was opting for what she felt was best for HER dog, which in her opinion, is surgery. 

And vets will not usually suggest euthanasia unless they personally feel that an animal's quality of life is poor or if it is suffering. Your snake must have been in bad shape for them to suggest euthanasia - I'm glad she pulled through, though. 

Vets are not miracle workers. They are animal doctors - mistakes and accidents happen, just as they do in human medicine. To assume that vets are all out to squeeze money out of all of their patients is crude, IMO. Many vets and all of their workers do deeply care about each and every one of their patients and want to do everything they can for them.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (06-18-2013),_Inarikins_ (06-18-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (06-18-2013),_satomi325_ (06-18-2013),_SnowShredder_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## RissaEst

I'm too tired to continuously repeat myself and correct what some of the replies are implying that I said. However I did mention everything has its ups and downs. I did not condemn all vets. In my emails with SnowShredder she hadn't mentioned to me her dog was being TREATED already (emails obviously took place before this thread).

Theodore Zanzibar, my glider, died because I trusted that specific vet. He said it would help and the medication I was thinking of was for something else. Because I was taught that vets know what they are doing I trusted him. Its my fault for not going with my gut. 

If I had never worked with dogs who tore their ACL I never would have mentioned CM. All I do is try to help people through my own personal experiances.

----------


## theodore

it might help to post a picture again please

----------


## Kaorte

Where are the mods??

Both sides need to chill. Snow, the OP doesn't (and never did) seem as "butthurt" as you describe. Perhaps the stress of other things going on in your life are causing more frustration than is necessary. 

Rissa, your experiences only offer so much for someone who needs to make a difficult decision regarding the health of THEIR OWN animal. You may give suggestions, but you cannot be angry when someone decided to take a different route. 


Mods.. ...???

----------


## RissaEst

> Rissa, your experiences only offer so much for someone who needs to make a difficult decision regarding the health of THEIR OWN animal. You may give suggestions, but you cannot be angry when someone decided to take a different route.


I completely agree. I was no where remotely mad about her going with surgery. I was mad that I was told I was a liar and wrong. I even said surgery can be the only way. I think too much of this thread has been misinterpreted...

----------


## dr del

Well.

This thread has certainly gone offtopic.

----------

_Anya_ (06-18-2013),Kaorte (06-18-2013),PitOnTheProwl (06-18-2013),RissaEst (06-18-2013),_satomi325_ (06-18-2013)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Where are the mods??
> 
> Mods.. ...???


Just getting done reading all of the pages here and all I can say is  :Omg:   :Omg:   :Omg:   :Omg: 

If I had the final call, a couple of you would be on a little vacation from the site BUT no rules have been broken as of yet.
In "MY" personal opinion, if you really want to keep a cat fight going then please take it to................ lets say facebook?? 
Many of you know I am game over there  :Wink: 

In regards to this site, please be and stay respectful. This is a great site and many of the members have great ethics, please keep it that way.  :Mad:

----------

